# Poorly looked after breasts.. I need help. :(



## greengoesmoo (Dec 24, 2009)

Okay guys, this is absolutely humiliating but to get advice you have to talk about stuff. So here we go.

I was size 20, I'm now size 8. I am by no standard underweight, I am 60 kg and at 5'1'' I'm actually still slightly over weight. I do not plan on loosing any more. 

But my breasts are hideous!! They were an F cup, now I'm scraping a C. 

They are VERY crepey, quite hollow and flat looking and a little droopy. They aren't the worst I have seen, but they ain't pretty and I hate them!! 

As a teen I never wore properly fitted bras and I regret that as it's probably made things a lot worse. 

I have worked on building muscles under and around, I moisturise them every day, I wear good bras now too. 

But they are still FOUL! I won't wear low cut tops, I won't wear swimsuits, I won't use communal showers and I go to the gym five days a week! I hide them from my own boyfriend, and sometimes I put a load of padding in my bra under them to make them look "normal", I have considered putting weight back on in hope this may help, but I feel physically very healthy this size.

My question is, can anyone give me any help even if it's a 0.5% improvement, anything at all!! I'm open to anything, regardless of the cost, as long as it works. From exercises to diet tips to supplements to obscure clinic treatments.. The smallest improvement will make miles of difference for me!

Also, has anyone here had surgery to recover thier breasts after large weight loss, if so would you please PM me? 

Also, if anyone is going to say "there is nothing at all" please don't post. No offence, but I don't want to hear it!

I know there's no miracle cure, but any advice you can offer would be fantastic!


----------



## cazgh (Dec 24, 2009)

Hey there!  I cant help but just wanted to say well done you on the amazing weightloss and I am sure that there will something so just keep trying and looking and it will turn up!!

Have you considered going to your GP and telling him how this is effecting you mentally as you may be able to access reconstructive surgery via the NHS - especially if this is emotionally crippling you.  Dont think this isnt possible - I have a friend who has had breast reduction via nhs and might be worth looking into.

Wishing you Merry Christmas and all the best
xx


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 24, 2009)

Sorry to say surgery will be the only option here. I cant recommend a product or fast fix. Btw can you share how you lost the weight?


----------



## Junkie (Dec 24, 2009)

I've seen people lose a fair amount of weight in a small amount of time and have a hard time with loose skin after the fact - and especially when you go from a size 20 to an 8 (and an F cup to a C)! Congrats by the way 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Your skin has lost its elasticity partly because you might've lost it too fast and partly because there can be a lot of fat tissue in the breasts. Your breasts skin will shrink down a bit, but you still may need a surgerical lift to get them the way you want. No creams, gels, butters and so forth will ever be a long term fix - although exercising the chest muscles may help a little too.

Investing in some good bras will help - and if anything, talk to people about your insecurities. You lost a great amount of weight and should be proud of that above all else. No one should think badly about your body after quite a feat...especially you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If you feel the need to seek out medical help (ie. surgery) to "fix" the problem, then do it - but only do it for yourself and no one else.


----------



## summerblue (Dec 24, 2009)

No option but surgery. Dr. Oz, just had this discussion on his show.  The weight of the breast pulls on the connective tissue at the very top of the breast/chest area  over time & this tissue gets stretched out & loses it's ability to support the weight of the breast.  Although weight gain accelerates this process, it happens during pregnancy & just general aging.  Unfortunately gravity takes it's toll on our breasts & the bigger they are, the faster they fall!  Naturally, not ever gaining weight & wearing a good support bra, especially when exercising really helps to delay the sagging.  You see so many woman jogging & their breasts are bouncing up & down!  This breaks down that connective tissue & boy are they gonna be sorry that they didn't wear a great exercise bra.  When you see the tribes in Africa or S. American where the woman don't wear bras, their breasts sag even more in younger woman who have given birth.  I remember when growing up that alot of mature woman wore their bras all the time (almost 24/7) which I'm sure helped preserve that connective tissue, thereby, slowing down the sagging.

All I can say is ladies:  If I only knew then what I know now things would be so much different ... so much better.  Unfortunately, just born to late for this media health enlightenment explosion.  Oh well, next lifetime.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Dec 24, 2009)

It all comes down to genetics and losing that much weight will have major effects depending on your genes. There is a possibility there will be improvement once your body adjusts, but it won't be major. If you want them like before, surgery is the only thing that'll do it.


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 24, 2009)

well firstly i think you did an amazing job going down so many dress sizes! that is awesome! and to be honest i don't think there is much you can do on a daily basis to help, all these creams unfortunately are not miricle workers. however i'm pleased that you're now wearing a good fitted bra because that will help.

i would honestly say to see your doctor. purely because you have lost so much weight which has obviously done wonders for your health. but now if your confidence is low and is getting your down because of a side effect on that they should be able to help. one of my friends family members lost lots of weight and then got some surgery on her breasts done on the nhs.  obviously there will be a long waiting list but i would certaintly try it.


----------



## summerblue (Dec 25, 2009)

Oh, wow, didn't realize you were in the UK.  Yes, if you health permits, no matter how long the wait, definitely have your breasts done.  The difference on the woman on Dr. Oz who was about 40 was like night & day.  She had lost so much wait that her breast hung down as far as my 75 year-old mother's who had lost weight due to ill health.  Now for me, only if $10,000 drops from the heavens above or if I win the lottery -- NOT!


----------



## angi (Dec 25, 2009)

Surgery can be done on the NHS, but it's not going to be an easy route to get there. You sound like you're sufficiently unhappy with things the way they are to warrant having the surgery done on the NHS, but you may well have to go through lots of assessments, prove that you are going to be able to keep the weight off etc before they will consider it, because it's essentially a cosmetic procedure (I know it's more than that, but physically it's 'just' cosmetic). 

Saying that you've shown that you have the motivation in losing all that weight, congratulations! Which will go a long way in proving your commitment and motivation.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Jan 21, 2010)

I thought you could put your breasts in ice water for something?
I've heard of it a little bit.
Anyone know more on that?


----------



## summerblue (Jan 22, 2010)

Dr. Oz discussed this again on his show a couple of weeks ago.  It's called Cooper's Droop.  The connective tissue at the top of the breast is called Cooper's something.  Anyway, he mentioned that wearing a good support bra during exercise helps.  But what blew my mind was when he said that stress also causes this connective tissue to become lax.  Well, between gravity, age in regards to lose of hormones, not always wearing a good supportive bra (or not wearing a bra at all) & stress, it's no wonder mine are on their way to my belly button!  Anyone know a good plastic surgeon who needs a good woman!


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Jan 22, 2010)

I have the same problem having first been pregnant and then lost 60 pounds. My breats are just as you describe. Not to mention my stomach which is really hidious 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




There is absolute nothing to do other than a good bra and surgery. Sorry but that's the way it is.

Once I am done having children I will have something done about my breasts and especially my stomach. But I will possibly want to get at least to more children so plastic surgery would be pretty much wasted untill that's over.


----------



## minni4bebe (Jan 22, 2010)

I was a c then got pregnant and grew to a DDD. Then over a year went down to a DD. My breasts were like two saggy water balloons. Horrible. I would lie down and to the sides they went!! They almost reached my belly button. I had to get surgery to improve them. I got a lift and a reduction. I went to a D which was pointless because now I am a DD again. BUt the point is, surgery is really the only option =/


----------



## greengoesmoo (Feb 9, 2010)

Swaying closer and closer to the surgery option. 

I have spoken to my doctor about this, I have not decided it is what I WILL do yet. He says I need to take councilling for a period of time before they decide if I am "miserable enough" LOL!! 

I like to think the next generation of women will have all of this info long in advance so they know not to make these mistakes. 

I am sure we would all change something about our lifestyles we have lived that has cost us dearly lookswise. 

Thanks girls, I'm glad noone went "OMG LOL saggy-babs" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BTW! I don't know the brand, (Will check tag and post if interest) I got a couple of bras from Debenhams this weekend and they are the smug good breast shaping equivilant of finding $1000.


----------

